

Does a bug tracker with a floating web widget exist? - velmu

Back in 2004 I created a bug tracker for my thesis.<p>The special thing was that there was a floating layer to report bugs - It would automatically send data on users&#x27; browser, path taken and more.<p>I was wondering if something like that exists today? And if it does not, would you be interested in one - probably as an extension to existing trackers.
======
MattBearman
I've been running BugMuncher ([http://bugmuncher.com](http://bugmuncher.com))
for about 4 years now, it captures user's browser/os info, path through the
site, and allows them to include a highlighted screenshot of the webpage.

------
velmu
More info on the original implementation here: [http://janit.iki.fi/bug-
tracking-tool/page/18/](http://janit.iki.fi/bug-tracking-tool/page/18/)

------
awicklander
Yep - check out [http://bugherd.com](http://bugherd.com)

------
velmu
Thanks, I'll take a look at Bugmuncher and Bugherd.

